# Ugly old piece of redwood



## DKMD (Jun 30, 2016)

I bought this homely piece of redwood last year at SWAT mostly because I felt sorry for it. Also, being the selfless guy that I am, I didn't want to see some other poor sap spend their hard earned money on it. Just the kind guy I am... I'll be there again this year to serve and protect innocent potential wood buyers from crap like this.

Just a little shy of 14" across and a little over two deep. It just got the 213th coat of gloss wipe-on poly... About 27.265 coats left to go... Give or take.

Sorry about the backdrop... I just cleaned the shop.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 24 | Way Cool 8 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice job Doc, that figure is something else! I think you need to put more coats of finish on though....

 Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice job and wood. Redwood does suck it up like a sponge....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 30, 2016)

That is beautiful Doc. Have you tried AwlBrite wood finish? I use it all the time and it will cover just about anything in 4 coats. It is UV and water proof, in the environment I live in I have to guard against the sun and humidity.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Jim Beam (Jun 30, 2016)

Nicley done Doc! How do you chuck that?


----------



## DKMD (Jun 30, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Have you tried AwlBrite wood finish?


Never heard of it, but I'll be Googleing that in a minute. Thanks!



Jim Beam said:


> How do you chuck that?


I used a screw chuck to turn the bottom. Then I glued on a sacrificial piece of wood to be used for a tenon. After hollowing the inside, I used a vacuum chuck to remove the sacrificial block and finish the bottom.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 30, 2016)

Sweet...and very good of you to keep others from having to turn such a despicable piece of wood. Awesome figure, which is probably way under represented in these pics.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 30, 2016)

pretty wood! And bowl. Did know it was going to have such figure?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 30, 2016)

I use Awlbrite Wood finish J3005, the converter is J3006 and activator is A0031. It gives a very good cover; with a polish and buff at the end will look like a sheet of glass.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 30, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Did know it was going to have such figure?



It was pretty obvious that it was loaded with curl even in rough form... Hopefully, there will be more of it there this year!


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Startlingly gorgeous!!! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 30, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I use Awlbrite Wood finish J3005, the converter is J3006 and activator is A0031. It gives a very good cover; with a polish and buff at the end will look like a sheet of glass.



So I read the instructions from their website, and they don't recommend applying it to bare wood. Do you apply a base coat of something else? Do you brush it on? Wipe it on? Spray it?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 30, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Startlingly gorgeous!!! Chuck


When I lived in Weaverville my wife and I would drive to the coast and up to Oregon to Gold Coast, loop back to 5S . There are a lot of shops on the side of the road that sell redwood products and I found if you ask nice they will sell lumber from the back. I got some good pieces that way. Do you ever make a little road trip like that?

All of our family live in Shasta County now so when we go visit them I will see if you are around. Then my "Imaginary friends" will become real to my wife. lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 30, 2016)

DKMD said:


> So I read the instructions from their website, and they don't recommend applying it to bare wood. Do you apply a base coat of something else? Do you brush it on? Wipe it on? Spray it?



I have put it on redwood, koa, monkey pod cook pine and many other wood types.without anything to prime it, not even sanding sealer is needed. The finish is beautiful and it brings out the natural color and grain. A wood master (who is my neighbor) that has had his carvings displayed in the Smithsonian is who turned me onto it, he has used it for years. The A0031 is a brushing activator, I use a sponge brush to apply.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2016)

Stunning piece and beautiful finish. 

I think I remember you walking around with that piece and I think I may have even provided security by walking you out to your truck to stash it away. If that's the case, I have some percentage of ownership in it that we need to discuss.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2016)

One man's trash is another man's treasure....
That is stupendous doc!! Nicely done sir!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jun 30, 2016)

Beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow that piece is hideous! I mean who even likes curl?!   Great job. Especially on the finish!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (Jun 30, 2016)

Your right, ugly wood! If you come across more, send it to me. You are too good of a turner to waste time on ugly wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 30, 2016)

Very nice!!!! You did it proud!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow Keller. You made a super piece from that. I thought you were going to take it home to burn. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 30, 2016)

pinky said:


> Your right, ugly wood! If you come across more, send it to me. You are too good of a turner to waste time on ugly wood.


@DKMD you have true friends that would sacrifice themselves and their woodworking reputation so you are not hindered with wasting your time and efforts on such a deformed chunk of horrible wood. In the future please let us mortals work the ugly stuff, you should only use the straightest grains free of any blemishes. We will pay tribute to you with straight wood and you can cast the ugly ones to we who salute you...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 1, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> When I lived in Weaverville my wife and I would drive to the coast and up to Oregon to Gold Coast, loop back to 5S . There are a lot of shops on the side of the road that sell redwood products and I found if you ask nice they will sell lumber from the back. I got some good pieces that way. Do you ever make a little road trip like that?
> 
> All of our family live in Shasta County now so when we go visit them I will see if you are around. Then my "Imaginary friends" will become real to my wife. lol


My wife and I have made a couple trips up the Southern Oregon coast looking for wood deals. Have yet to find any shops that have terrific deals -- most are way -- way overpriced. If/when you are in Shasta County I would be pleased to meet you. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 1, 2016)

Doc,
Beautiful bowl! Looks like some of Mike's stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Jul 2, 2016)

damn doc you are a good man to sacrifice your hard earned money so no one else would have gotten that. beautiful turning man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 2, 2016)

Wow doc! That's a beauty for sure! Such a selfless act you saving all of us like that! I think you need the next size up flip flop by the way, ya got a little over hang on that toe, .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 9, 2016)

Wow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 17, 2016)

Damn Doc - you usually have a pretty good eye for nice wood... I guess everyone has an off day. 
Nice turn though

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 17, 2016)

Beautful piece of wood. Think of all the pen blanks that were in there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 18, 2016)

Wow, David. Gorgeous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice work Doc. That looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

